# Spider-Man - Homecoming: Superhelden-Anzug mit Kindersicherung?



## Kira345 (5. April 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spider-Man - Homecoming: Superhelden-Anzug mit Kindersicherung?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Spider-Man - Homecoming: Superhelden-Anzug mit Kindersicherung?*


----------



## Grelldor (5. April 2017)

Interessant... Im Comic wird Peter erst als Erwachsener von Tony Stark gefördert. Allerdings hat er nicht den normalen Suit designed, sondern den relativ abgefahrenen Iron Spider Suit. Der war dann auch gesichert, was Spidey nicht wirklich an einem Override gehindert hat  Absolut epische Szene in Civil War, kann ich auf Englisch nur empfehlen.


----------

